# More Regional Sports Networks on Satellite TV Horizon?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The NBA season officially kicks off next week, and that means the newest regional sports networks will get a chance to show off their stuff to satellite TV viewers.

Or will they?

Comcast Sports Net Chicago, which plans on delivering a slate of Chicago Bulls games, does not have agreements in place yet with DirecTV or EchoStar's DISH Network, at least as of press time last night. Both satellite TV companies said they are negotiating for carriage of the network, but couldn't comment beyond that Tuesday.

Rumors persisted that DirecTV may debut Comcast Sports Net Chicago on Monday, Nov. 1. And the company has the Comcast Chicago RSN listed on its "printable" program guide available via its Web site (http://www.directv.com/see/pdf/chnllineup.pdf). Nonetheless, the company stuck to its comments that it's still negotiating a deal.

Other regional sports networks on the DBS horizon may include a Sacramento-based RSN being developed by Comcast, which EchoStar said it's negotiating for carriage on DISH Network. Also, DISH Network delivers Altitude Sports and Entertainment, the Denver-based channel that will begin delivery of Nuggets NBA action next week.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

What about the YES network; is Charlie negotiating with them? How come he could quickly get Altitude Sports and Entertainment and not get YES? And will he be able to get Sacramento-based RSN or Comcast Sports Net Chicago before he can get YES. What’s the deal here? Something is not right here...

Charlie is so anti YES its not even funny!!!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I believe that both DirecTV and Dish Network subbscribers will be able to watch the World Champion Boston Red Sox on NESN next year.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

Geronimo said:



> I believe that both DirecTV and Dish Network subbscribers will be able to watch the World Champion Boston Red Sox on NESN next year.


Getting a little ahead of ourselves aren't we. You DO of course remember 1975 and 1986


----------



## nrholland (Apr 26, 2002)

The Red Sox weren't leading those series ('75 & '86) three games to none.


----------



## ronfil56 (Feb 4, 2003)

It would be nice if Rupert & Company could force Comcast to allow Comcast Sports Net Philadelphia to be linked to any other Comcast Sports Deal for satellite distribution. All, or nothing. I can dream, can't I??


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

nrholland said:


> The Red Sox weren't leading those series ('75 & '86) three games to none.


I believe that our resident Alaskan fan of baseball and college hockey was just pulling my chain just as I did to the Yankee fan.

BTW I do hope that YES and DISH reach an agreement.


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

so is Dish getting CSN-Chicago? i dont care about the bulls season but i need to watch the cubs next year.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

One of the conditions of the Expos moving to Washington DC was that the Orioles would get some financial help in setting up their own RSN. My guess is that Comcast Sportsnet (which currently carries Os games as well as Wizards games and Capitals games if the NHL were playing games) will eventually become Comcast Sportsnet DC and carry the DC "Expos" games. The new RSN for Baltimore (please oh please don't let it be run by Comcast) would get O's games. The only thing is that aside from Ravens coverage (which stinks on CSN now compared to Redskins coverage) they wouldn't have any other pro teams to cover or show games for and I dont know if it would work with just Orioles games and Ravens coverage. But anything would be better than how it is now, I suppose.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

A related light note due to the proliferation of Regional Sports nets :lol: 
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story2&u=/uclickcomics/20041028/cx_tm_uc/tm20041028&e=1


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> The NBA season officially kicks off next week, and that means the newest regional sports networks will get a chance to show off their stuff to satellite TV viewers.
> 
> Or will they?
> 
> ...


I think more and more teams will try and develop their own networks, essentially the trend continuing to pay per view if you want to root, root, root for the home team.

It's only a matter of time that the traditional network deals for NBA, NASCAR, MLB etc go away. They're just losing too much money and not attracting enough eyeballs.

NFL is a different deal in that the majors will still fight like heck to keep the franchise, but in years to come, owners will want to be, OWNERS of everything including TV and Radio.

-Earl


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Most of what i have heard is that CCSN-MA will continue to show the Orioles. The relocated Expos would be shown ona new RSN with Angelos getting a share of the revenue. There are many rumors as to who would own this new RSN.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I still don't understand why they need all of these separate RSN's for. Like I've said before, in order to watch any professional team, you need each leagues package. So instead of having all these fulltime channels, just turn the games on when they start, and turn them off when they're over, you could also offer PPV for each game. The teams/owners wouldn't have to spend so much money on TV contracts.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

Geronimo said:


> I believe that our resident Alaskan fan of baseball and college hockey was just pulling my chain just as I did to the Yankee fan.
> 
> BTW I do hope that YES and DISH reach an agreement.


You would be correct sir 

I am also a college football, NFL, college basketball, NBA (sort of) and most other sports around.


----------

